# infusion m-x-c pro



## psychelerex (Feb 5, 2011)

I recently bought an Infusion MXC Pro bike and would like to know some history. Does any one know when, where or who made these monocoque frames? No one at the current Mountain Cycle knows but it looks like a copy of their mid-90's bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Like this?:

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/197014/size/big


----------



## psychelerex (Feb 5, 2011)

*just like muddybuddy pic*

same frame as muddybuddy's picture


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Not my pic. just found it doing a quick search. It doesn't really look like any Mountain Cycles that I remember. The Moho STS is probably the closest:

http://www.dirtragmag.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20904

Similar but not the same.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Remember getting one of those for a customer, interesting work on that frame but it resonated every shift through the frame loudly.


----------



## psychelerex (Feb 5, 2011)

*Infusion Pic*

Here it is-I'm still waiting for the front derailleur. It came with a bottom pull and someone routed the cable around the frame under the derailleur.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice Salsa


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

psychelerex said:


> Here it is-I'm still waiting for the front derailleur. It came with a bottom pull and someone routed the cable around the frame under the derailleur.


...so it's a stolen/pawnshop/meth-head bike...usually that's what the cobbed together bikes are.

looks like it migt be strong, but harsh-riding...


----------



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

thats an old blem frame, i cant remember who was selling them ca. '97-98... they were giving them away.

i had one just like it, there should be a popped weld bubble right on the top near the headtube.

one of the nicest riding bikes i ever had thing could climb like an ANIMAL.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Company was operated by Mark Grayson, I believe. He came up through Richard Cunningham's old Mantis shop.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I always really liked those Noleen forks - never owned one, were they any good?


----------



## psychelerex (Feb 5, 2011)

*noleen mega air*

The fork works good for what I do--ride trails. Its pretty light and seems well made. I've replaced o-rings in it once and it hasn't leaked since. Its simple and easy to maintain but I don't know how much rough stuff it will handle--I'm getting too old for that.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Those bikes were beautiful*



psychelerex said:


> Here it is-I'm still waiting for the front derailleur. It came with a bottom pull and someone routed the cable around the frame under the derailleur.


They were well reviewed and looked very durable. I remember around 10-13 years ago Cambria Bike had those frames on close-out at very nice prices, I don't remember if Infusion was still in business or not at that time. I loved that blue color, I came so close to buying one many times but never did partly because they didn't have those crazy, new-fangled disc brake mounts on the frame. They still look totally great and unique today though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

You are right, Cambria was selling them. They were blems and mine had a small paint blem on the top of the top tube. I think I only paid like $150 for it. I was told they were built by an ex Mountain Cycle employee. It is a great riding HT. I built mine and rode it a little, then I striped off the parts and hung the frame up, like 10 years ago. About two weeks ago I took it down and started building it up with whatever parts I had. I have a 24" wheelset with Sun Rhyno rims and some bullet proof Hayes/Hugi hubs. And it just so happens that I had a rear disc adapter that fits the rear Hayes/Hugi hub that Dan Hanebrink gave me. And it just so happpens that I had a parallel mount Hayes brake from one of his forks that fits the disc adapter, plus a matching Hayes brake for the front fork. It's like it was ment to be. I put on a set of vintage Cooks Brothers cranks. the only thing I had to buy was a set of Arrow XC 24" tires. It looks a little funny with 24" wheels, but I just wanted to get it built back up and not spend to much money. I just have to do a few things like run some cables, hookup and adjust the delrailers and bleed the brakes. Then I'll post some pictures. I think I'll use it as my commuter to the gym and back.


----------



## graphicsguy (Jan 13, 2009)

*I had one of those*

Was a real fun bike, nice and light too if you could hang the right parts off it. Always wondered if anybody else got in on them when I did. Had it since '98. I put a breakaway bolt on it and haven't worried about it since. Super tough frame, snappy handling and not quite as harsh a ride as you might think given the square stays. Was a fun bike!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

funny... one just popped up on CL near me. Would have passed it off as a department store bike.....though not on the market for any new steeds.


----------



## cward (Aug 24, 2008)

That's my bike in the picture. I bought it in 96 or 97 from the original builder in San Luis Obispo . He used to build race cars, or still did at the time. It was kinda funny when I ordered it, because I asked him what colors they came in, and he told me the color for that particular month was blue. If I wanted a different color, I would have to wait to see what he was choosing for the next month.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I've only seen them in blue.


----------



## redbinder (Jan 17, 2016)

Ancient history, but the only thread I see re: Infusion

Roger M(ex-Fisher, Malcolm Smith and Alpinestars USA) was the operating partner, not sure about design/sales/marketing. I worked with Roger @ A-stars before the move to Redondo Beach in '93-ish. After Infusion he and BOB decamped to ID.

Frames were made in Taiwan, not sure of the factory. There was a relationship with Fung Tien from A-star, but I seem to recall that A-Pro and others were showing 'monocoque' style samples around that time. Cash Crest would have been the trading company, no question. Developing the tooling was probably not a lot of fun.

Phil Schack of Suspension Concepts was the 'pick up' machinist for Infusion during development process. Phil was one of my vendors so I was in his shop at least once a week. There was also a Suspension Concepts bike developed and shown during this period called the Black Shadow.

I built at least one Infusion, and like the way it rode, but was more focused on selling it at the time.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

I found this one on San Luis Obispo Craigslist last week. Sweet ride.

1997. XTR drive train. Manitou forks.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

MBA reviewed the 97 Infusion M-X-C Pro in their July, 97 edition.


----------

